# Update on going off of synthroid (hypothyroidism)



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

I posted over a month ago asking for info or testimonies of others who had naturally gone off synthyroid (I was looking for info for my mom). I wanted to update those who were watching the post or were too looking for info. 

My mom is doing GREAT off synthroid. She started taking Rainbow Light Prenatal once a day vitamins a week or so b4 she got off synthyroid. A week b4 she stopped taking the synthroid she started taking NSI thyroid formula. (which is working GREAT for her!) She was off it (NSI) 3-4 days last week (we didn't order in time) and her thyroid felt a lil puffy and she felt a lil on edge. So we know to make sure and keep her on the vitamins, etc. and be sure to order on time. She is also doing natural progesterone creme as her girly times have been off for a long while and the progesterone creme has fixed that!!

I also read about how your temperature (basal) can tell you things about your thyroid and so she has been recording temps every a.m. Also your temp at certain times of the day can tell u if your metabolism (energy levels, we call it) are off. For example, my 20 yr old brother came home 2 days ago feeling so tired from work that he felt sick. We took his temp with a regular not basal  ) and it was 97.1! His body and immune system were low. He went to sleep (we kept taking the temp and it was still low in the night time) and after sleep he was norm at 98.6 again. Interesting huh? 

Not many that we know thought it was wise for my mom to go off the meds, esp. unsupervised. My dear aunt said, "Well, call and tell me when her hair starts falling out." and we read of comas, heart failure, stroke, etc. even death. Mom is actually feeling 10 times better then when she was on the meds. She feels like she has her brain power back (which has been missing for 10 yrs!), she can sleep thru' the night, her energy feels better, etc.!

I think that as long as we educate ourselves on how our bodies work and why and when etc. and then research all the choices and make an informed choice we are just as safe as when we go to the dr (who has a practice). Think about the word practice. 

If anyone has any ?s or anything, I don't mind being pm'd or ya can post on the board.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi, 

What is NSI thyroid forumla? 

I was never on synthroid, but my ND had me on some Armor Thyroid for several years. I felt OK on it, but not great. I read about Iosol (water soluble iodine) and about Thytrophin PMG from Standard Process. I first started with the Iosol while still on the Rx thyroid med, and in less than a week was able to stop. I still needed something more, so started on the Thytrophin --- just 1 tablet twice a day (seems like I read someplace that you can take up to 2 or 3 tablets 3 times a day, but I'm not sure about that.) Anyway, that's worked well for me. My labs are normal, and I feel as good as with the Rx, but still not like I should. When I take more of the Thytrophin, my heart rate increases. 

I would be interested in finding out about the NSI

Thanks,

Jenny
Frontier Freedom Online Magazine


----------



## HomersGoatLady (Dec 23, 2004)

My cousin has thyroid cancer and she has been doing remarkably well on a whole food natural product called ViaViente. It is very high in minerals and antioxidants. It has also brought good results for my mother who suffers from MS and my brother who has suffered from lyme disease for 2+ years. I was very skeptical and I still don't understand how it works, I just know that it does.

You can read more about it online at karenh.myviaoffice.com

I hope your mother continues to do well.

homersgoatlady


----------



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

Selenium is the mineral most esssential for thyroid function. My husband started out treatin his thyroid with Kelp, because iodine is important, but when we found out about Selenium he switched to that & has been doing great. Meafoods makes a good whole food selenium.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats!! Glad to hear your mother is doing so well. How did you settle on a prenatal vitamin. It makes sense, I just wouldn't have thought of it. 
My sister had a mild thyroid problem, and gave up her meds with the use of coconut oil. She also kept track of her temp while weaning herself off of the meds, adjusting as needed. She has been a RN for 30 + years so that helped her moniter herself.
Joanie


----------

